# zarembo/zarambo/zaremba/zarambo



## cp99

Can anyone tell me if the family name "zarembo/zarambo/zaremba/zarambo" is romanian?

if so, how does that translate to English. 

Thank you.


----------



## petero

I don"t think "zarembo/zarambo/zaremba/zarambo" is romanian


----------



## OldAvatar

Zaremba may be a Romanian name, see the poet Aurel Zaremba, for example. I think the origin of the name is Polish, but you could find the name in several European countries.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

I've never heard it before. It may be, but if it is Romanian, it's not a common one.


----------



## ectuohy

It seems Polish to me--there is a small village with that name (the accented "e" is nasalized, and so is pronounced similar to "em" before a labial consonant like "b")

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zareba


----------

